# WLAN-Empfänger Antenne?



## yoschka (8. Juni 2015)

*WLAN-Empfänger Antenne?*

Hallo,

meine Wohnung liegt in unmittelbarer Nähe zu meiner Uni. Leider reicht das Uni-WLAN nicht ganz bis in meine Wohnung sondern nur bis einige wenige Meter davor. 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, durch eine Antenne oder sonst etwas bei mir daheim in der Wohnung, das Uni-WLAN zu nutzen?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Killswitch2008 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: WLAN-Empfänger Antenne?*

Wie empfängt du denn das W-lan? Es gibt eine PCI-E Karte von Asus. Damit solltest du das eigentlich empfangen.


----------



## shootme55 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: WLAN-Empfänger Antenne?*

Da gibts allerhand, von der einfachen Antenne mit langem Kabel, dass du an deine Karte anstecken kannst bis über einen WLAN-Stick mit USB-Verlängerung oder Parabolantennen. Interessant is halt wirklich zu wissen womit du ins Uni-Wlan gehst. Wenns ein Stand-PC mit einer PCI-E Karte ist, ist es relativ einfach. WLAN-Antenne mit langem Kabel gibts um 10 Euro. 

Blöde Frage, aber hast schon versucht das Fenster zu öffnen?  Mach ich immer wenn ich im Sommer auf der Terrasse sitzen will.


----------



## yoschka (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: WLAN-Empfänger Antenne?*

Das Problem ist ja, dass das Signal des Uni-WLANnoch gar nicht in meiner Wohnung ankommt. In's Uni-WLAN würde ich dann gerne mit einigen Geräten, also mit Smartphone, Tablet, PC und Laptop. 
Gibt es dafür eine einfache Lösung, das Signal des Uni-WLAN überhaupt erst mal in die Wohnung zu holen und dann entsprechend zu nutzen?


----------



## Killswitch2008 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: WLAN-Empfänger Antenne?*

Das Signal kommt wahrscheinlich ja in deine Wohnung, nur können deine Geräte sie aufgrund schwacher Leistung nicht empfangen. Daher solltest du dir einen Stick mit Antenne holen. Das Smartphone kannst du aber nicht versorgen, denn einen Repeater zu installieren ist glaube ich nicht legal.


----------



## yoschka (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: WLAN-Empfänger Antenne?*

Okay alles klar, gibt es so einen Stick mit Antenne, der bei Windows und Mac OS X funktioniert?

Sowas 
CSL - 300 Mbit/s WLAN Stick mit Antennenbuchse und: Amazon.de: Elektronik

oder sowas
Etekcity 300Mbps USB Wifi Wireless Netzwerk Wlan: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

?


----------



## Killswitch2008 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: WLAN-Empfänger Antenne?*

Klar es müssten ja nur die entsprechenden Treiber verfügbar sein.
Für volle Geschwindigkeit brauchst du USB 3.0 zumindest für W-lan ac.
WLAN-Adapter mit Schnittstelle: USB 3.0, WLAN: 802.11ac Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
das hier sieht ganz gut aus
netis WF2190, USB 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## yoschka (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: WLAN-Empfänger Antenne?*

Danke für die Empfehlungen. Wenn mein PC und MacBook aber nur USB 2.0 können, gehen dann auch die zwei von mir genannten?


----------



## Killswitch2008 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: WLAN-Empfänger Antenne?*

Natürlich, ich habe aber nicht geschaut, ob die auch MAC Treiber haben.
Du hast aber nur welche die direkt angeschlossen werden, das könnte unter Umständen nicht ausreichen, deswegen hatte ich welche mit Kabel rausgesucht. Das musst du wohl testen.


----------



## yoschka (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: WLAN-Empfänger Antenne?*

Okay, aber da würde ja zur Not auch einfach ein USB-Verlängerungskabel reichen oder?


----------



## Killswitch2008 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: WLAN-Empfänger Antenne?*

Jup das kann man machen. Länger als 1m würde ich aber versuchen zu vermeiden.


----------



## yoschka (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: WLAN-Empfänger Antenne?*

Okay, bei dem Etekcity sind schon 1,2m dabei, dann werde ich das wohl mal probieren


----------

